# Things you actually do, but you feel you shouldn't be doing...



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I smoke, I shouldn't smoke. I have asthma.

What about you? Do you cheat on...LOL. Whatever...

You are welcome to share, just here, just among us.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

************ in public :angel:


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ************ in public


You _savage!_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mesa said:


> You _savage!_


Huh? It's not like I'm killing anyone or stealing lots of ... stuff. It's purely for my entertainment. If you don't like it, look away. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Huh? It's not like I'm killing anyone or stealing lots of ... stuff. It's purely for my entertainment. If you don't like it, look away. :tiphat:


I didn't say any of this and I most certainly do NOT ********** in public.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I didn't say any of this and I most certainly do NOT ********** in public.


But don't you ********* out loud in public sometimes?

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But don't you ********* out loud in public sometimes?
> 
> :tiphat:


:devil:

.
.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well, I smoke, I shouldn't smoke. I have asthma.
> 
> What about you? Do you cheat on...LOL. Whatever...
> 
> ...


So you are more worried about the environment than your own health?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> So you are more worried about the environment than your own health?


I am. I'm not selfish. I'd rather global warming stop and the Earth's climate go back to normal than live a full, healthy life.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am. I'm not selfish. I'd rather global warming stop and the Earth's climate go back to normal than live a full, healthy life.


He wouldn't harm the environment on anyway if he would stop smoking and start to eat healthy and doing some exercise etc...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that coffee is my only vice, i don't smoke/drink or do drugs.
I drink like 4-6 cups of coffee in a day but coffee has a loads of health benefits so i guess that its fine.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I think that coffee is my only vice, i don't smoke/drink or do drugs.
> I drink like 4-6 cups of coffee in a day but coffee has a loads of health benefits so i guess that its fine.


THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MUCH COFFEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! COFFEE IS _GOOD!_

As for smoking, yes I think there is such thing as too much.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Buy too much music.  Not that buying music is bad.....and it wouldn't seem like a vice here! but I spend more than I should. Any time I get wrapped up in a new genre, band, composer, style type, I feel the need to purchase something. Even with the availability of youtube or online radio streams....I feel the urge to actually own the music. I have a new baby coming in two weeks, so I PROBABLY shouldn't have made any music purchases this month. Instead I made several.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Give strangers the wrong directions. I really believe I shouldn't ...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

re: the too much coffee. It is great, but there can be a too much. Excessive caffeine definitely can have health drawbacks. heart palpitations, increased blood pressure, etc. I know I'm the killjoy!


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Sonata said:


> I have a new baby coming in two weeks, so I PROBABLY shouldn't have made any music purchases this month. Instead I made several.


That plethora of music will come in handy after the baby comes, it will help you remember that there is life beyond diapers and feedings and laundry and no sleep.  So keep the music close to hand.

Oh, and the baby too........


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Too much alcohol! Also eating habits are up and down.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I spend a lot of my money on music... and I should be saving it.

I eat junk food even though I prefer good food and feel indescribably good when I'm eating healthily and exercising.

I lock my door and roll joints in my bedroom while listening to Opeth and conversing on talkclassical... but honestly I have a free conscience in regard to that one 










I also ********** in public


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I spent a lot of money in music as you can see on my list... Too much and I am not rich... Well, I am rich, not a money-rich guy but in terms of books, CDs, opera DVDs. Some friends told me I should open a music store... Yeah, but I don't want to sell my stuff. When I'l die I don't know who would like to inherit my music

Martin, worried


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I spent a lot of money in music as you can see on my list... Too much and I am not rich... Well, I am rich, not a money-rich guy but in terms of books, CDs, opera DVDs. Some friends told me I should open a music store... Yeah, but I don't want to sell my stuff. When I'l die I don't know who would like to inherit my music
> 
> Martin, worried


Your kids?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> Give strangers the wrong directions. I really believe I shouldn't ...


No! Keep it up! :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I also ********** in public


Good on you! :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jani said:


> Your kids?


My kids are not interested... Christopher (27) could accept my "very normal CDs", e.g. Chopin, Beethoven, Grieg maybe. My contemporary music? No Way. John(29) my musician says my music is not melodic, weird... When he listened to Schönberg once, he asked me, is this *music*?

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My kids are not interested... Christopher (27) could accept my "very normal CDs", e.g. Chopin, Beethoven, Grieg maybe. My contemporary music? No Way. John(29) my musician says my music is not melodic, weird... When he listened to Schönberg once, he asked me, is this *music*?
> 
> Martin


Put me in your will!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Put me in your will!


Shipping could be very expensive and I don't even know if we like the same kind of music...

Martin


----------



## kiliand (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm actually slowly turning into a lightweight procrastinator champion. I blame internet and the boring stuff I have to do.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Listen to Wagner


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

For CoAG. Listen to Tonal music.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Play video games excessively.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> For CoAG. Listen to Tonal music.


You got that right. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You got that right. :tiphat:


As I said nefore, I have the feeling you have skipped many steps! Remember La Fontaine the turtle and the hare.
The Turtle won the race!

Martin, a turtle


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> As I said nefore, I have the feeling you have skipped many steps! Remember La Fontaine the turtle and the hare.
> The Turtle won the race!
> 
> Martin, a turtle


But at least the hare got some sleep.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> But at least the hare got some sleep.


Then you don't know the fable, it is rather a tortoise and not a turtle. I am getting used to this here.

Read...

-----------------------------

Said the Tortoise one day to the Hare:
"I'll run you a race if you dare.
I'll bet you cannot
Arrive at that spot
As quickly as I can get there."

Quoth the Hare: "You are surely insane.
Pray, what has affected your brain?
You seem pretty sick.
Call a doctor in--quick,
And let him prescribe for your pain."

"Never mind," said the Tortoise. "Let's run!
Will you bet me?" "Why, certainly." "Done!"
While the slow Tortoise creeps
Mr. Hare makes four leaps,
And then loafs around in the sun.

It seemed such a one-sided race,
To win was almost a disgrace.
So he frolicked about
Then at last he set out--
As the Tortoise was as nearing the place.

Too late! Though he sped like a dart,
The Tortoise was first. She was smart:
"You can surely run fast,"
She remarked. "Yet you're last.
It is better to get a good start."

[The end]
Jean de La Fontaine's poem: Hare And The Tortoise

Maybe you could say you learned something at the end of the day


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Meh, tortoise/turtle, almost the same thing. 

:lol: I was only joking anyway.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Meh, tortoise/turtle, almost the same thing.
> 
> :lol: I was only joking anyway.


No, in English there is a big difference, turtle, water - tortoise, ground

The only comment? This is depressing! I thought that cultural level here was better than outside, not at all... I feel like in a Hockey forum, except for the beer...

Martin, so disappointed


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I say we ban Maestro from the forum for not knowing the difference between turtle and tortoise. We will not tolerate such cultural scum here.

sarcasm mods


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Reading this forum while working!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I say we ban Maestro from the forum for not knowing the difference between turtle and tortoise. We will not tolerate such cultural scum here.
> 
> sarcasm mods


Or for flirting with "soi-disant" sophisticated guys? LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Reading this forum while working!


Buf! It is getting bor... Attention! You could have a warning, Martin! Well.... Another word starting with bor, but positive would be? I need help here!

Martin, in dispair


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Buf! It is getting bor... Attention! You could have a warning, Martin! Well.... Another word starting with bor, but positive would be? I need help here!
> 
> Martin, in dispair


Boreal

Nikolai


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Buying classical music recordings (CD, DVD/Blu-ray for operas and ballets). It's an addicition! My hands get shakes when I force myself not to click "buy" at websites.

HarpsichordConcerto, classical music pig


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I spent a lot of money in music as you can see on my list... Too much and I am not rich... Well, I am rich, not a money-rich guy but in terms of books, CDs, opera DVDs. Some friends told me I should open a music store... Yeah, but I don't want to sell my stuff. When I'l die I don't know who would like to inherit my music
> 
> Martin, worried


Where is your list, Martin?

Don't worry about it. Just enjoy the music, that's what it is there for. Let your sons decide what to do with them. You don't need to think.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Buying classical music recordings (CD, DVD/Blu-ray for operas and ballets). It's an addicition! My hands get shakes when I force myself not to click "buy" at websites.
> 
> HarpsichordConcerto, classical music pig


You are so right!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Where is your list, Martin?
> 
> Don't worry about it. Just enjoy the music, that's what it is there for. Let your sons decide what to do with them. You don't need to think.


LOL

My list is so small, I know it by heart...
Just in case, see below

http://www3.bell.net/svp1

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> LOL
> 
> My list is so small, I know it by heart...
> Just in case, see below
> ...


I cannot open the files successfully. All I got were computer language stuff, after clicking "Click here to see all my music by composer".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I feel like I shouldn't be publicly flirting with MV.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I feel like I shouldn't be publicly flirting with MV.


Why be ashamed of who you might fancy? We're not in Afghanistan.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I say we ban Maestro from the forum for not knowing the difference between turtle and tortoise. We will not tolerate such cultural scum here.
> 
> sarcasm mods


You will notice I said "almost" the same. But a good idea anyway. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Why be ashamed of who you might fancy? We're not in Afghanistan.


MV kinda gets annoyed.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MV kinda gets annoyed.


Ya got that right.  But so what, it's fun.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ya got that right.  But so what, it's fun.


I am glad you think so. Oh god why am I saying this stuff in public?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am glad you think so. Oh god why am I saying this stuff in public?


Simple. It's because you're mad. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Simple. It's because you're mad. :lol:


Now I can't argue with _that._


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Now I can't argue with _that._


I know, that is why I said it. ut:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mmm...
The message was too short. 
Again
mmm...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> You will notice I said "almost" the same. But a good idea anyway. :lol:


I know, I was only pulling Martin's leg!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The one thing I regret doing right now is using the internet while practicing, it kills my productivity. Sometimes it's due to coming on here, but mostly using internet radio and instant messaging. One might think listening to music is distracting, but it usually isn't unless it's something new that I'm eager to hear. My own flute playing drowns it out. It's the silences that annoy me that I want to fill up with music.  But the instant messaging is by far the most distracting, I really wish to limit it while practicing, but it's tempting since the chatting goes on at the music radio website.

Not practicing right now while I write this.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You'd be quite extraordinary if you were.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Personally, I don't enjoy dialogues...It is a kind of chatting... I'm sure you have more useful tools to chat. Of course this is just MY opinion, if everybody else agrees, please go on. This is because I am not interested in this kind of exchange... Am I the only one?

Martin, un peu énervé


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm certain you're not the _only_ one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I feel like I shouldn't be publicly flirting with MV.


Completely agree


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Picking my nose.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Foul mouth when angry.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Be uncommitted to things and dig my holes deeper. Or getting committed to things I'm not passionate about in the first place.

Either I am fickle and need to 'commit' or I am not certain what it is that really interests me, and should earnestly 'search' more. Or that's just me...rationalize.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't do anything that I feel I shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've pirated stuff online before.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

To give endless chances for people who behaved like ******** to me to get back into my life...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I've pirated stuff online before.


me too, and im not going to stop


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I eat way too much salt. 

I've been successful in cutting calories and fat, but trying to get the sodium down is just too hard. 

To really cut salt from a diet is to say you are done eating food that tastes good.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Wasting my time with small things rather than composing more. Curse you Minecraft!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

drpraetorus said:


> Wasting my time with small things rather than composing more. Curse you Minecraft!


Minecraft is a fine creative outlet, as long as your idea can be realised in cubes.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I just exploded a bag of sauce in the microwave. 

I forgot to pierce it


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

All of the above, or almost all.

I don't quite get Minecraft when Second Life looks so much cooler (to me), but to each his own.

I browse the forums instead of working on illustration, and I'm swamped with work. But I'm terrified of not doing it well, so somehow I think if I wait a moment it will become easier. We all know that is not true. Quite the opposite. 

I too need to cut back on salt. It is killing us all. I ran out of my blood pressure medicine a while back and waited to get it refilled because I thought I was too busy. I quickly shot up to near emergency room levels. It's kind of depressing knowing your life depends on innocent looking little pills.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I spend too much time online.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> I eat way too much salt.
> 
> I've been successful in cutting calories and fat, but trying to get the sodium down is just too hard.
> 
> To really cut salt from a diet is to say you are done eating food that tastes good.


I completely disagree with that last statement.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I completely disagree with that last statement.


Studies have shown that you both are right in essentially objective ways. Some products in the US have cut down on their sodium levels, but one company, it may have even been Saltines, took too fast of a dive and people didn't consciously notice so much, but there was a noticeable decrease in sales. People can enjoy food with much less salt without feeling like they are missing anything, but they sort of have to wean off of it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Too much smoking, drinking, gambling, womanising, burning compositions, starting revolutions, too much counterpoint, too many time signatures, curse the League of Composers curse isms, curse neo-Classicism, curse everything.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I completely disagree with that last statement.


I've tried many, many low salt recipes and they are across the board a joyless eating experience.

Now, I'm mainly talking about entrees. Fruit and vegetables are of course tasty without salt.

For meat dishes and other entrees, no matter how many herbs and spices you add, the dishes don't come alive without salt to wake the spices up.

Of course, as with most things, reasonable people can disagree.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just use lots of Soya sauce like I do









If that doesn't work just hit the Scotch, solves everything........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^^
Apparently soy products will turn you into a female.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^^^^
> Apparently soy products will turn you into a female.


Incorrect, I've forgotten what you call them but some things like soya sauce don't. Bugger, I can't remember the right word...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Incorrect, I've forgotten what you call them but some things like soya sauce don't. Bugger, I can't remember the right word...


Oh......well maybe I should have looked that up after you told me. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh......well maybe I should have looked that up after you told me. :lol:


No matter. Ah, just remembered, all soy except fermented stuff is bad for you. That's the word, fermented!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah, just remembered, all soy except fermented stuff is bad for you.


it's only bad if you don't want to be turned into a woman. And even then, as long as you figure out what turns you back into a man you should be fine


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm half way there fermented or something, if you hadn't noticed- so not worried and will keep drinking soya and scotch!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 13949


That dress is very becoming!!

/ptr


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm half way there fermented or something, if you hadn't noticed- so not worried and will keep drinking soya and scotch!
> 
> View attachment 13949


I think it's scotch that does the trick when soya takes over


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I should stop drinking Diet Coke. Aspartame is bad for you. Haven't convinced myself to give it up yet, though I don't drink it every day, maybe a can 3-4 days per week.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ptr said:


> That dress is very becoming!!
> 
> /ptr


So glad you liked the dress, it goes so well with my Harley and sidecar - I have some more you know - that I can show.

The fashions of Wollongong are very much coming back in vogue these days! Well at least in Australia....... or more specifically the coast just south of Sydney- well just in Wollongong really!!


----------

